# Going on an extended vacation - not sure how to home my rats while I'm gone?



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey all,

I live in Northern Ontario, and need to travel to Nova Scotia for my sister's wedding at the end of the summer. I'll be gone 2-3 weeks in total. Unfortunately, none of the airlines will allow rats to travel... I mean, it'd probably be traumatic for them, so maybe it's for the best, but I'm now stuck with how to make sure they are cared for while I am away.

I am new-ish to this city (partly why I adopted pets in the first place) but I do know some people in my program at university. I figure I might reach out to everyone I know and see if anyone could stop by my apartment every day (or maybe even every other day) to keep the food bowl full, fill the water dish and bottle, and pick up stray poops. I don't think I'll ask anyone to change the whole cage (even though it'll probably stink after two weeks) because most people are afraid of rats and that seems like a lot to ask - will this hurt my boys? If I can recruit someone brave I can show them how to change the cage, and if they can even do that once over the two weeks, it would be great. I also need to make sure the person looks and listens to my rat kind of closely (and interacts with them, hopefully) to make sure they are healthy and happy.

My other alternative is to buy a new (and more portable) cage. My current cage is so gigantic there is no way to transport it to a new location. But maybe someone is more willing to take the rats into their home than to go out of their way to visit my apartment every other day? That would worry me in the sense that I don't know what to do if there is a problem, or how safe they can keep the rat in their home. The only people I can approach are acquaintances at best - like I said, I'm new here. But I'm willing to shell out for a new cage if it is the better option. 

My final option is to contact a boarder (at least 40 minutes out of the city) and pay to keep them there, where they will probably be safe, but I imagine will also be scary for the rats.

Does anyone have any insight into which is the most appropriate course of action? I feel like letting them stay in the home cage where they are now is the least stressful for them, as long as I can get somebody to agree to check on them and make sure they always have food and water and don't get too dirty. 

Any thoughts or previous experiences are very appreciated! I still have a few months to figure it out, but I'd like to have a plan sooner rather than later.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I've taken past rats on vacation/trips with me with no issues although they were very low key and lazy- it really depends on what's available to you. I think all of your options sound fine. You could also check with a vet office- a lot of staff are happy to petsit. Another options is making a bin cage (which is cheap or free if you have some of the materials). These are lightweight and easy to move. Because they have more solid sides (apart from the modified wire side or two), I think it helps the rats feel a little more cozy/secure when travelling as opposed to an all wire cage.


----------



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

I wish I could take him with me, but I need to travel by plane (it's approximately halfway across Canada) and none of the airlines who fly out of Northern Ontario will allow rats at all. I was at the vet today and saw a sign for a vet-tech in training who does pet-sitting on the side for pretty cheap, so that might be a good option! It would be nice to have someone knowledgeable so she could keep an eye on their breathing in they have a URI flare up.


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

Based on the info you've given I personally think boarding them or having that vet-tech come visit them would be the best course of action given how long you're going to be gone. If you had close friends or roommates to check on the rats for that long it would be fine, but I'd worry about an acquaintance possibly not following through. Going to someone's place for nearly a month every other day is a big commitment, to be fair!

The vet-tech would be my first choice, so they can stay at home which is the least stressful. But, if you do end up going with boarding them what I would see if you could do is get a nice size bin of fabric and make sure it really really smells like you and seal it up and take it with you to the boarders. That way they can switch out the cloth you have when they clean, and the rats still have your smell around for comfort.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I take a month long vacation in December (well, it varies between 2 and 4 weeks). I just get a pet sitter to come and feed/water my girls (people aren't big on rats here!) while I'm gone and leave them with instructions on how to get to the vet if necessary. This has worked well for me, and recently I discovered that they will even hand-feed the rats if I ask.


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

Whenever I need to go away for a week or two, I get a pet sitter (someone I know and trust) to stop by my house with a spare key and care for my rats every day. It's the easiest option, since the ratties don't have to go through too much stress; they are in their normal cage and an environment they feel comfortable in. Also, no transportation is necessary. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

For longer trips I had a friend of mine (whose had rats in the past) keep my rats at her place for three weeks. Afterwards, I think it was a bit taxing for her since keeping things clean and having them out for playtime was quite a time commitment. We found a Rat Hotel here that will look after our girls while we're away for two weeks this time. I'm hoping it'll work out .

I think either finding someone who has a "rat hotel" or the vet tech will be your best option.


----------

